# Eco - Drive dead - hands not moving - how to reset?



## mexiwi (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi

Bought a BL5400-52A with E820 movement from overseas and I guess it has been sitting around in the dark for a long time.

It wasn't moving when it arrived, the second hand was pointing to 30sec.

I left it out in the sun and after a while it moved to STOP, then SET and now is back at 30secs after around 5 hours in the sun.

The second hand isn't moving, the crown in in and the mode in time.

I am thinking it needs an all reset, but the manual says not to do that unless it's fully charged and the second hand is moving in 1 second increments, mine isn't moving. It also says if you do it will brick it.

Any tips?


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Five hours is by far not enough for a dead Eco-Drive. Leave it out in the sun for a couple of days (>15 hours) with the crown fully pulled out and you will probably see it coming back to life. Then you can reset it.


----------



## mexiwi (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks - will give it a couple of days.

Hope I haven't got a dud though


----------



## Xcel (Mar 26, 2015)

The manual says not to do an all reset unless the second hand is moving normally. The thing is if the battery was completely drained, some models won't start moving unless you do a zero reset, at least that was the case with my older model. The hands didn't move and it didn't respond to anything before I did a reset.

I don't think you can brick the watch, I checked the manual for your particular model and it just says the watch will completely stop if you try an all reset with an empty battery, the watch won't get bricked it'll just stop during the process and you have to do it again with sufficient charge. At least that was the case with my watch when I tried to do a reset too quickly with an empty battery. In my case I had kept the watch in indoor lighting for maybe 30 min before trying to reset it, it stopped in the middle of the process. I just left it to charge for a couple of hours in sunlight and the reset worked fine.


----------



## mexiwi (Apr 3, 2015)

OK - it's still dead .

It had another 8 odd hours in the sun yesterday. Hands still not moving.

I tried the all reset - set to CHR then pull out 2 clicks and hold both buttons - supposed to be a confirmation beep - nothing. I am a little disappointed.

I was hoping to be able to wear it for my wedding this week.


----------



## Warren-B (Apr 1, 2015)

I am no expert with these, but I thought my 7 year old eco-drive died last year, left it in it's box and forgot about it for months!! I put it on the window ledge and luckily it was really sunny the whole week, but it still took 4 days at around 10 hours a day to get it going again, so might be worth leaving it in the sun a little longer.


----------



## mexiwi (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks - it's on the windowsill sunbaking again. Everything is closed today and tomorrow anyway so can't take it in to a service centre to get it checked.

Hope it comes good - I really like the watch.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

mexiwi said:


> Thanks - it's on the windowsill sunbaking again. Everything is closed today and tomorrow anyway so can't take it in to a service centre to get it checked.
> 
> Hope it comes good - I really like the watch.


Please keep us informed


----------



## mexiwi (Apr 3, 2015)

It has had another 2 days on the windowsill, yesterday was a bit cloudy but plenty of sun today. Still not a flicker since that first day.


----------



## wbird (Feb 25, 2015)

After charging you did press the crown back in? Nothing moves with the crown out 2 clicks.


----------



## mexiwi (Apr 3, 2015)

Yep, tried all the crown postions, tried a reset tried various.

Dropped it off at the Citizen service centre today so will see what happens.

Should be under warranty


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Well you have tried all that is possible to do for a user, now let's hear what the Citizen people have to say. Probably it's enough to replace the cell.


----------



## mexiwi (Apr 3, 2015)

I did try everything, it is the forst DOA item I have had from years of buying from all over the world - but that's what warranty is for.

Just a bit peeved that I can't wear it for my wedding Friday - I bought it to replace my Breitling fake from malaysia that had suprisingly given 3 years of faithful service for $30 but alas it has died. Was time for something with a bit more quality (and it doesn't work!!!!) but that's life.

Just time was against me, I was away for work for 2 weeks when it arrived.


----------



## mexiwi (Apr 3, 2015)

I heard back from the Citizen service centre today.

Requires a whole new movement so just waiting on lead time for parts as it isn't an Australian model so parts will have to come from oevrseas.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

mexiwi said:


> I heard back from the Citizen service centre today.
> 
> Requires a whole new movement so just waiting on lead time for parts as it isn't an Australian model so parts will have to come from oevrseas.


Did the seller advertise as broken? If not, you should pursue a partial refund if you haven't.


----------



## mexiwi (Apr 3, 2015)

teatimecrumpet said:


> Did the seller advertise as broken? If not, you should pursue a partial refund if you haven't.


I haven't decided - the repair is under warranty as the seller is a citizen dealer and provided an invoice.

It was advertised as new and under warranty, it was doa and getting fixed under warranty so I think he held up his end of the bargain


----------



## mexiwi (Apr 3, 2015)

Got my watch back today - new movement and capacitor - happiness now it is finally on my wrist


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice.
It should last a looooong time now.


----------

